# 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever? *it's back!*



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi guys!

This is an outlet of my frustration.

I bought the 200 f2.0 L a month or so ago and while it's CRAZY image quality, I'm very dissapointed.

The AF is highly inaccurate even with correct afma, it's just all over when tracking and the shots vary a lot in sharpness. FoCal couldn't even do a complete run without prompting me with a message telling me it can't focus, and even suggested the reason might be "a poor performing lens camera combo"

And a few days ago the final effing drop, the focusing ring sounds like it's sprinkled on the inside with gravel!! How??

I have owned almost every lens in the L-series and this is the very first
Time build quality have been an issue...

So I think it truly sucks plain and simple. 

I once
Tried to break and scratch a defective 17-85 canon, and it I tried REALLY hard throwing it to the ground, but couldn't even scratch the front element and part
From already defective AF, it
Still shot like new...

Canon ? Wtf?!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

I'll trade you my 300 f/4 for it. ;D

Jim


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Jim Saunders said:


> I'll trade you my 300 f/4 for it. ;D
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the offer , I'll seriously consider it. Suddenly I highly regret selling my 70-200 that actually worked.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

Sounds like it's junk.

I'll give $50 for it and pay the shipping...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Viggo said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > I'll trade you my 300 f/4 for it. ;D
> ...



So your lens for mine and about $4K or so? I'd like one of them, but I don't want it that badly!  In your shoes I'd send it to Canon; For a lens worth that much a trip for repairs seems like a good investment.

Jim


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Jim Saunders said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



The AF should work on a 6000 dollar lens, not too much to ask I think.. But that is warranty for sure, it's the gravel and dust inside the lens that worries me, they could easily say it's my fault, although I know it absolutely isn't .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

When you called Canon, what did they say?

Sorry, I know you're frustrated, but $h!t happens. Occasionally, a bad lens is shipped and someone gets unlucky. Sometimes, a whole production run has a goof, and there's a service advisory (aka recall) - I still need to send my 1D X in for that, actually. 

So...venting is good, but getting your problems fixed is better.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Viggo said:


> The AF should work on a 6000 dollar lens, not too much to ask I think.. But that is warranty for sure, it's the gravel and dust inside the lens that worries me, they could easily say it's my fault, although I know it absolutely isn't .



I agree entirely, and if it is warrantied then they definitely should look at it at their cost. I'd eat the cost if it was out of warranty, but only then.

Jim


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



neuroanatomist said:


> When you called Canon, what did they say?
> 
> Sorry, I know you're frustrated, but $h!t happens. Occasionally, a bad lens is shipped and someone gets unlucky. Sometimes, a whole production run has a goof, and there's a service advisory (aka recall) - I still need to send my 1D X in for that, actually.
> 
> So...venting is good, but getting your problems fixed is better.



I sent my usual service place a very long email explaining in detail the issues, but it was after closing, so I hope they'll get back to me tomorrow .. I intend on sending it in, it's just VERY annoying I keep having problems with newish lenses. The most expensive gear I have the most issues with..


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Jim Saunders said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > The AF should work on a 6000 dollar lens, not too much to ask I think.. But that is warranty for sure, it's the gravel and dust inside the lens that worries me, they could easily say it's my fault, although I know it absolutely isn't .
> ...



The lens was new in November last year ,and the first owner almost didn't use
It at all. He sold all his canon gear at the same time and wanting something small, Olympus stuff..


----------



## mwh1964 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

Canon will fix this for sure. Good luck


----------



## Invertalon (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

I don't see the big problem here.

If you bought it NEW, simply return it and get another that works properly. It could be possible the lens was damaged in transit once it left the factory. Once it leaves there, nobody checks it until you put it on the camera. If you bought from a good retailer, an exchange should not be a problem.

If you bought it used, you should have found these faults when you got it and arranged a return. 

If you can't do the either above, send to Canon and let them fix it. Most likely it is simple for them to correct (probably replace the lens PCB board and your focusing issues are fixed). 

Just do what you have to do. I have terrible luck with high end lenses as well, but it is because we want perfection when we spend what we do on them. So little issues like gritty focus rings are simply not acceptable when you spend $6000 on a lens. I completely agree with you.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

If you're using the 5D Mark III, there's a known compatibility issue with this lens and a service bulletin from Canon. I sent my 200 f/2L into Canon for the update.....


----------



## eml58 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



neuroanatomist said:


> When you called Canon, what did they say?
> 
> Sorry, I know you're frustrated, but $h!t happens. Occasionally, a bad lens is shipped and someone gets unlucky. Sometimes, a whole production run has a goof, and there's a service advisory (aka recall) - I still need to send my 1D X in for that, actually.
> 
> So...venting is good, but getting your problems fixed is better.


Hi Viggo, I think this is good advice, take a breath and work out your options, then take action.

The 200 f/2 is an amazing Lens, one of the best I own, and other than nailing focus at f/2 (Needs a new Skill set), this Lens should just work.

If you purchased the lens new, return it to Canon and ask for a replacement, if you purchased it 2nd Hand, return it to Canon and have them repair it, the Lens is an investment, spending a few dollars on it wont be a bad further investment.

Nuero is correct, sometimes crap happens, it's a huge PIA that's for sure, but Manufacturers like Canon don't always get it right, the recent 1Dx issue is a prime example, fortunately my two Bodies went in, had the adjustments, came out fine & seem to be working as they should, but it's damn frustrating to spend 15k on 2 1Dx bodies and then have the need to send them back in for "adjustments".

Stay cool & work the options, I hope you get the Lens sorted, it's an amazing piece of Glass, 99.9% of the time.

In the meantime stay away from large Blunt Objects when around the 200 f/2.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

Thanks for your replies everyone. 

I have bought it second hand, but the previous owner didn't use it and the "grinding" noise in the focusing ring wasn't there when i got it. But, I have by no means used it so this could happen, not even with an extending barrel non sealed lens, would this happen. I bought it to use it everywhere, but if it can't take a stroll in the city and the occasional playground it can't be sealed at all. I do not use any of my gear for anything else than as a hobby and for taking pictures of my kids, so if pro's can drop and bang them around and use them for all sorts of sandy sports, I just don't get it.

And the problem with simply "sending it in" is that if they say there is gravel, that is not warranty and could cost a fortune, meaning I can't afford to fix it. And another thing is how do I get it to the service place? it's a 6 hour drive one way, and to send it can't be done for less than 200 usd , also one way. Simply put , this would easily cost me a 35 L in a repair that NEVER should have been necessary if the lens did what it suppose to do.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

Not knowing what country you are in... but if you are in the USA...

(1)- Even with insurance and shipping from the UPS Store and paying their markup, it shouldn't cost that much to ship and insure, unless you are sending it express.

(2) In my experience, FedEx has been less money to ship and insure high value items compared to UPS. My experience is limited to a declared value of $7.5k USD.

(3) Unless you have a shipping account, you cannot declare high value items with the UPS website, forcing you to pay the 100% mark-up rates at the UPS Store. $5k was the online limit I encountered.

(4) UPS will not honor damage claims on their "insurance" unless they package the items or you explicitly follow their guidelines. Some homeowner insurance policies allow for shipping coverage.

(5) You should sign up for CPS Gold if you can before sending in that lens. Not only is there a discount on the repair, but the return shipping is covered.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

Bring it to the CPS center in Ginza. They are very professional, and have free volvic for you to drink. THey will at least give you a loaner until you get yours fixed.


----------



## alexturton (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

I'd take it back. lemon law


----------



## japhoto (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

If you haven't used the lens in a sandstorm or buried it at the playground, how could there be sand or gravel underneath the focus ring?

It's much more likely that something has broken inside the lens (sheared off plastic gear teeth come to mind) which are causing the issue. And something like that is a probable cause for the focus inaccuracies as well.

Where I live, this would be covered by the warranty even though I'd be the second owner of the lens, but perhaps you could ask if the guy you bought it from could handle the warranty portion for you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

Unfortunately, you do take this sort of risk when you buy a used lens. A lens that was dropped may have a part inside that was cracked, so it appears to function normally for a while until the part breaks, and only then do you notice a problem. 

I think it's a good idea to factor this sort of thing into the price you are willing to pay for a used lens. If the deal is good enough that you can add the cost of a service visit to what you paid, and still come out significantly cheaper than a new (or refurbished, if available) lens, then you're getting a good price on the used copy.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

All advice and comments are appreciated 

I live in Norway so shipping with normal post-office mail isn't an option, they only insure up to 1500 usd. And with insurance and shipping for 6000 usd the price is 200.

I know the guy who sold it to me, and he's a great guy, so I think there is 100% chance this isn't caused by either of us, but something with the lens. The lens is only 10 months old. 

And I don't think either of us have even used the focusing ring for any thing else than supporting the lens.

It's just very annoying that the sealing is rubbish on this one. I think it's useless that it could happen without even using it situations where it could be an issue with a non-sealed lens. I have pushed the limit with some of my other gear to see what it could take and they worked flawlessly no matter what. I expect this lens to do the same, that's all.

The AF issue is a "sh!t happens" thing, it could happen, I can accept that. But everybody here would be pretty upset to have it happen to a 6k lens within the first year. 

I'll update the thread when I get some kind of feedback from the service place, could be useful for others if it is in fact gravel and it's not covered. That means you can't trust the sealing until the lens breaks and you get it fixed. 

Thanks again


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Viggo said:


> The AF issue is a "sh!t happens" thing, it could happen, I can accept that. But everybody here would be pretty upset to have it happen to a 6k lens within the first year.



...as opposed to a nearly $7K camera within the first year? Honestly, the 1D X issue is worse, IMO, because it affects pretty much all users who bought the camera before the recall, whereas I haven't seen a big outcry or recall of the 200/2 for 'gravel in the focus ring' - seems you were unlucky and got a lemon. Still sucks, though. I suspect it'll end up not being gravel (wouldn't you or the person you bought it from know that it had been dragged through gravel?), or the sealing, but something internal that's broken.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > The AF issue is a "sh!t happens" thing, it could happen, I can accept that. But everybody here would be pretty upset to have it happen to a 6k lens within the first year.
> ...



I can agree that the 1dx issue is worse because it affects much more people. But I had mine in for service but it never malfunctioned for me, and it seems to me that majority of serviced 1dx's wasn't having the symptoms, just the serialnumber.

I certainly hope something internal is broken, but considering the ring haven't been used and worked fine three weeks ago, I doubt it. But I can't know that until they open it. I also can't really know where the dust I see inside the lens is located. All I know are the symptoms not the solution. Point being when it has seen almost no use, it shouldn't have to be repaired. A D.O.A-lens would have been much easier to accept...


----------



## aussiekid (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> If you're using the 5D Mark III, there's a known compatibility issue with this lens and a service bulletin from Canon. I sent my 200 f/2L into Canon for the update.....



What was the issue? I just bought the mk3 and also have the 200 f/2L
Source?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



aussiekid said:


> hawaiisunsetphoto said:
> 
> 
> > If you're using the 5D Mark III, there's a known compatibility issue with this lens and a service bulletin from Canon. I sent my 200 f/2L into Canon for the update.....
> ...



Loud noise from the IS system.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e02480532d6b


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



aussiekid said:


> hawaiisunsetphoto said:
> 
> 
> > If you're using the 5D Mark III, there's a known compatibility issue with this lens and a service bulletin from Canon. I sent my 200 f/2L into Canon for the update.....
> ...



The issue as I recall it was a abnormal rattling or clicking noise in the IS unit. The lens needs an update from Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

I'd have not waited a month to exchange it (unless it just suddenly happened). 

Even the big whites can have issues, just as $100,000 cars have issues. Get it fixed or exchanged.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd have not waited a month to exchange it (unless it just suddenly happened).
> 
> Even the big whites can have issues, just as $100,000 cars have issues. Get it fixed or exchanged.



I just discovered the focus ring issue. The AF issue I have been trying to work out if it's calibration, skills or or other, plus as mentioned, getting it to service is quite the task. The first clue was that FoCal just couldn't get it to focus properly on the target and kept prompting me that it had tried 5 times and quality of focus varied a lot.

Yes, the big whites are allowed issues. It just seems unlikely that I had three copies of the 24 L II, all brand new, non of them worked, too exchanged under warranty by canon. I had two copies of the 70-200 mk2 and changed three AF units and Four IS units. One of them also had to realign a couple of the lenses! It never turned out okay., also under warrranty. Two 580 flashes with multiple issues. Had a 300 f2.8 that front focused about 100 meters aiming at 150 meters. All of this is very strange if it's only the occasional issue..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Viggo said:


> The first clue was that FoCal just couldn't get it to focus properly on the target and kept prompting me that it had tried 5 times and quality of focus varied a lot.



How much light did you have (what were your reported EVs)? I find that FoCal is very consistent at 11-12 EV or higher, but inconsistent results or run failures are more common at 10 EV and lower.



Viggo said:


> Yes, the big whites are allowed issues. It just seems unlikely that I had three copies of the 24 L II, all brand new, non of them worked, too exchanged under warranty by canon. I had two copies of the 70-200 mk2 and changed three AF units and Four IS units. One of them also had to realign a couple of the lenses! It never turned out okay., also under warrranty. Two 580 flashes with multiple issues. Had a 300 f2.8 that front focused about 100 meters aiming at 150 meters. All of this is very strange if it's only the occasional issue..



I currently own 2 bodies, 14 lenses (plus 2 TCs), and 3 flashes (plus an ST-E3). In addition to those, I've previously owned an additional 3 bodies, 8 lenses (plus 2 TCs), and 2 flashes. Out of all of those, I've not had a single issue that required service, except the aforementioned need to send in my 1D X for a recall at some point.

Either I'm very lucky, you're very unlucky, or some combination thereof...


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

Call them.
Don't worry about the gravel etc.- you didn't try to open the lens, so it is their baby.

sek


Viggo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > When you called Canon, what did they say?
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

You have remarkable bad luck. I have had service issues myself, but most of the time it was due to an accident, or just an occasional cleaning/calibration.

I have not heard of anyone with so many Canon rejects.

So sorry.



Viggo said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have not waited a month to exchange it (unless it just suddenly happened).
> ...


----------



## eml58 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



Viggo said:


> Yes, the big whites are allowed issues. It just seems unlikely that I had three copies of the 24 L II, all brand new, non of them worked, too exchanged under warranty by canon. I had two copies of the 70-200 mk2 and changed three AF units and Four IS units. One of them also had to realign a couple of the lenses! It never turned out okay., also under warrranty. Two 580 flashes with multiple issues. Had a 300 f2.8 that front focused about 100 meters aiming at 150 meters. All of this is very strange if it's only the occasional issue..



Jesus Joseph & Mary, that's an equipment run of bad luck I wouldn't want to own, really remarkable, I'm surprised Viggo that you haven't gone over to the dark side after this amount of issues. Hearing from others that they've had zero issues wont help, but unfortunately your 200f/2 is sick, until you get it checked you wont know why, if, as others have said, the Previous owner/yourself didn't drop it, take it for a sand bath, then it's likely it's a mechanical issue, which your warranty will cover if the Lens is less than 12 months old.

Cost of getting it into Canon & back unfortunately is a cost of ownership, something we are stuck with I'm afraid.

It sort of boiled me when after the cost of buying the Version II 600f/4/400f/2.8 & 300f/2.8, everyone of these Lenses had to go back to Canon Singapore for "Firmware" updates, due I believe to compatability issues with the 5DMKIII & 1Dx, at the time all the Lenses were at my Home in Jakarta, so it was a pack up & transport to Singapore situation, the "firmware" upgrade for my 200f/2, same situation (issue with the 5DMKIII), same for my 1Dx Bodies & the "Recall", it's just the risk factor involved in ownership of Equipment.

But I also owned the Nikon D800, and my copy had the left/right/upside down/whatever, focussing issue, Nikon "fixed" it 3 times before eventually replacing with a new Body, which I promptly sold, with no regrets.

I honestly hope you get the issue resolved satisfactorily, it's such a pity you've had these issues with what I would consider about the best Lens Canon have made, with the exception being the one you unfortunately own.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > The first clue was that FoCal just couldn't get it to focus properly on the target and kept prompting me that it had tried 5 times and quality of focus varied a lot.
> ...



I used 11,3 EV light, and I tried both indoors with a work lamp and outside with overcast sun. I used the same setup I always use. After having all that trouble with the 200, I changed the lens to my 70-200 at 200mm and it just worked, even gave me the same value as I already had dialed in.

I think it is a combination of you being very lucky and me very unlucky ;D


----------



## Viggo (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

A small update, my 200 is STILL in service, 22 days (!) and counting. It's shipped from Norway to Sweden for unknown reasons. I have contacted the serviceplace in every way possible, but not one single answer is given, no respons, nothing!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*

So after 44 (!) days my lens came back. They haven't done anything to the dust inside or the strange
Sound in the focusing ring, not even made a comment about it, but they have gone through everything about the lens and found it to work as it should, so that's good enough for me. 

The AF however, wow!! I'm not sure what they did, but now I could easily run it through Focal and get a test done. It was +9 before service and at +4 now, but accuracy and stability is GREATLY improved, I feel like it works now.

I ran it through and aperture sharpness test and there is no difference between apertures between f2 and f 7.1. A noticeable drop from f8 and decreasing steadily towards f32.

AF accuracy is 95,4% with ten test shots, seems low, but the difference between the worst and best shot are hardy noticeable.

If anyone owning a 200 f2 and 1dx and wants to run a Focal test and compare I would be VERY greatful.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm glad to hear most of the issues have been resolved for you Viggo.

I'm currently overseas but back in a week, I'll run Focal on my 1Dx + 200f/2 and send you the details, I've never bothered to run the set up before as my 200f/2 has been amazing from the time I purchased it, around 3 years ago.

Once I run it up I'll be sure to send you the outcome.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I'm glad to hear most of the issues have been resolved for you Viggo.
> 
> I'm currently overseas but back in a week, I'll run Focal on my 1Dx + 200f/2 and send you the details, I've never bothered to run the set up before as my 200f/2 has been amazing from the time I purchased it, around 3 years ago.
> 
> Once I run it up I'll be sure to send you the outcome.



Thanks! That's awesome of you! Tested mine a bit more today and dear god, I'm starting to see why people say the AF is superb with this lens. Completely different world now.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 18, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Thanks! That's awesome of you! Tested mine a bit more today and dear god, I'm starting to see why people say the AF is superb with this lens. Completely different world now.



Hi Viggo,
Glad to hear you got your baby back in proper working condition


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! That's awesome of you! Tested mine a bit more today and dear god, I'm starting to see why people say the AF is superb with this lens. Completely different world now.
> ...



Thanks a lot! Just came back from a trip to the playground with my kids and a better lens for that purpose isn't possible to make. So wonderful.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Oct 21, 2013)

For those who own 200 f2, how loud is the IS sound when you try to focus? Thanks!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 21, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> For those who own 200 f2, how loud is the IS sound when you try to focus? Thanks!



A tad louder than the 70-200 II, but I don't need it to be silent so
I don't know if it's too loud for wildlife. But put it this way, the shutter is WAY louder. For
Video, you might pick it up unless you have an external recorder away from
The camera .


----------



## eml58 (Oct 22, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> For those who own 200 f2, how loud is the IS sound when you try to focus? Thanks!



On the 5DMK II you should find no noise, there was an issue with the 200f/2 and the 5DMK III where a clicking/ grinding noise came from the Focus Motor, this was rectified with a Firmware upgrade to the Lens, but you need to take the lens into Canon to have the firmware installed, now there is no discernible noise when I use the 200 f/2 with the 5DMK III.

This issue never affected the Lens on the 1Dx. All my new Version 2 300/400 & 600 lenses required firmware upgrades for use on the 5DMK III & 1Dx, only new lens that didn't was the 200-400f/4.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2013)

I have never heard that noise so I don't know what it sounds like, but is it possible that sounds is present when connecting 1dx+200 f2 through Focal? There is a different sound there, louder, but not like powertool exactly  and it's only when the USB is connected and tests are run.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 22, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is an outlet of my frustration.
> 
> ...



The one I rented two years ago would not autofocus accurately at or near infinity focus on my 50D, but did fine on anything closer than 1/3 of a mile or so. I thought it might just be the camera body, but now I'm glad to know it was all the lens's fault! 

Sorry to hear you're having trouble! 

Frankly, these lenses are just terrible, and I think they should all be shipped to me for "disposal". Anyone who is reading this who owns one...well you don't want to be caught dead with such an expensive lens when someone somewhere has had trouble with one, do you? You better get rid of it now...


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 200 f2.0 first dissapointed customer ever?*



eml58 said:


> But I also owned the Nikon D800, and my copy had the left/right/upside down/whatever, focussing issue, Nikon "fixed" it 3 times before eventually replacing with a new Body, which I promptly sold, with no regrets.



Would this speak to the likelihood of a used D800 having such an issue? Btw, just what is the issue you're talking about?


----------

